# Workstation desk



## corbo

Any recommendations for a recording desk or source with rack mounts to accomadate at least 8 rack units on desk.

thanks


----------



## Steadfastly

Buy something with the overhead storage units. I found a U-shaped top quality office desk like this on Kijiji this year for $350.00.


----------



## dcole

Like what?


----------



## awdwon

Check out some Ikea hacks. The Rast nightstand is a perfect rack right out of the box. I bought two for my desk and stained them and they work great. If you move the shelf by drilling a few new holes I believe you'll have yourself an 8 space rack. I looked at the option of buying a "studio desk" but the prices are pretty ridiculous. All you really need is a sturdy desktop and you can buy legs, shelves, and everything else at Ikea. Here are 2 pictures of my old setup which I've since modified (they don't have the Rast nightstand racks in these pics). The only thing that isn't from Ikea is the desktop.


----------



## Guest

+1 to Ikea Hacking a desk. I use to have a huge desk that had a raised platform on it for my iMac and near fields. I used the bar shelf standoffs from Ikea to make the riser shelf. Worked awesome. Also had a standing work desk made the same way.


----------



## Chito

Or you can get this desk at L&M + the side desk .









https://www.long-mcquade.com/6865/P...e_Sound/Deluxe_Studio_Workstation_-_Small.htm










https://www.long-mcquade.com/8083/P...ure/Yorkville_Sound/Studio_Desk_Side_Rack.htm


----------



## Toogy

This desk at Staples:

http://www.staples.ca/en/Staples-Eclipse-Workstation-Cherry/product_517456_2-CA_1_20001

Plus some of these rack brackets from Startech:

http://www.startech.com/Server-Mana...-Wall-Mount-Equipment-Rack-Bracket~RK219WALLV

you can fit 4 U on each side perfectly. I got a deal on a used desk, and it works great!


----------



## hardasmum

Toogy said:


> This desk at Staples:
> 
> http://www.staples.ca/en/Staples-Eclipse-Workstation-Cherry/product_517456_2-CA_1_20001
> 
> Plus some of these rack brackets from Startech:
> 
> http://www.startech.com/Server-Mana...-Wall-Mount-Equipment-Rack-Bracket~RK219WALLV
> 
> you can fit 4 U on each side perfectly. I got a deal on a used desk, and it works great!


This is the exact desk I have. Works well but I had to reinforce under the speaker stands and middle shelf as they were starting to buckle under the weight.


----------



## Guest

Toogy said:


>


That's flippin' perfect.

If you're underground you can put those exposed joists to good use too:


----------



## corbo

Thanks < lots of good ideas


----------

